# estimator arborist needed in alaska



## david_vandehey

This is a full time salary job with sales bonus. If any one is interested we are in Anchorage Alaska. I need a detail oriented ISA certified arborist. I don't need a climber but you should be able to climb occasionally, stump grind, work as a team leader, sell jobs and have a valid drivers license. We are a growing tree service and are making the turn from a small company to a medium size company. Alaska has high rents but we also have no taxes. Anchorage gets down to the zeros in the winter and the summers are mild mid 70's. If you are interested let me know and we can set up a phone interview. 

just google "Greatland Tree Service" and link to my email or call - 907-336-8733 -


----------

